# How old are forum TT drivers?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

*TT Forum Members / Mk2 TTC / TTR / TTS > Ages...*​
Below 2042.70%21 - 25117.43%26 - 302013.51%31 - 352416.22%36 - 403221.62%41 - 452416.22%46 - 50138.78%50 - 601510.14%60 plus53.38%


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

All different walks of like on the forum, only thing in common for certain are our cars! 

So, which age bracket do you fit into?
Just gives us all the average ages of the members on here!

To all current owners and for people with cars on order (mk2 TT's only).

Be honest! :wink:
No need to post your age on the forum, that would be rude!


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll post my age. I don't care. I'm 31.


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am 17,

well i was 18 years ago


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

011010010110000101101110 said:


> I am 17,
> 
> well i was 18 years ago


 :lol:

Ok, if yuz all gonna be like that!

I am 90.


In 55 years!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Let's see if it turns out differently this time.

Personally I think there is a younger crowd around these parts now.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Im 135 divided by pi to 2 places.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm 10110


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

I am 2008 years old in my previous lives and 41 in this one.. :twisted:


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just scrape in to the 26-30 Category....if only for another 5 weeks....hope I get my car by the b'day!!!! :?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I am 100,000 divided by 2 times 0.1 minus 1,400 divided by 100


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

I'm 32, although I've aged a good few years waiting for my bloody car! :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm 31 ... or 26 +VAT which sounds better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

chrisabdn said:


> i'm 31 ... or 26 +VAT which sounds better!


:lol:

A majority swing to the 31 - 35's so far.

(Happy to know I am in that bracket). 

Oh, hang on, change that, 36 - 40's are coming up the fast lane! :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

I have no idea how old I am.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Someone should start a "How many gay mk2 tt owners on the site?"

That would lose an afternoon.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

i am sober and 30


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Barryodoc said:


> i am sober and 30


Or "How pissed is the average mk2 tt owner"


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > i am sober and 30
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm 28 until July and then only one year of my 20's left


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

naaa im clean now man! birthday is over and i am rezponsaaabal so who wantssss to start somethiiing huh???


----------



## Dangermice (Apr 8, 2008)

34 and climbing, much faster than it used to...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Barryodoc said:


> naaa im clean now man! birthday is over and i am rezponsaaabal so who wantssss to start somethiiing huh???


fcuk off, your hammered.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Whack01 said:


> I'm 28 until July and then only one year of my 20's left


Whacko's a maths teacher - Well done wacko!!!


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Someone should start a "How many gay mk2 tt owners on the site?"
> 
> That would lose an afternoon.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Is 6 laughing smileys gay?)


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Barryodoc said:


> Whack01 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 28 until July and then only one year of my 20's left
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Fcuk you!! You want to speak to my maths teacher from uni she might have something different to say.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Whack01 said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > Whack01 said:
> ...


If you went to NUI i know her - Tell her i still have her panties!!


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

leejgilb said:


> I have no idea how old I am.......


i think we can find out if we count your teeth ... or maybe cut you in half and count the rings? or is that horses, or trees, or something? :lol:


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

I`m almost extinct.....well to a teenager i am....never expected to live this long...and thats really thrown me...i had all the exciting stuff planned for the first 30 ish years and figured well if i havent killed myself by that time it`ll be a miracle...still here and now thinking up even more stupid things to try...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Raider said:


> I`m almost extinct.....well to a teenager i am....never expected to live this long...and thats really thrown me...i had all the exciting stuff planned for the first 30 ish years and figured well if i havent killed myself by that time it`ll be a miracle...still here and now thinking up even more stupid things to try...


Jetbikes, trust me, nearly kiled myself 2wice in two years. And you dont have to bath on jetbike days. :wink:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Barryodoc said:


> Whack01 said:
> 
> 
> > Barryodoc said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryan0leary (Nov 22, 2007)

im 20!  still a pup it seems!


----------



## Amit Anand (Apr 8, 2008)

im 24


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

iv just turned 20 no joke


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

i cant vote?  edit: yes i can just being a noob 
Im 32


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

What's happened to apostrophes?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Earth years have no meaning to me :roll:


----------



## Scott79 (Apr 2, 2008)

29 years young here :lol:


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

I did know how old i was but u forgot does that give anyone a clue to my agegroup?

FCuking old i think, midlife crisis are great you can order a TT but say to the wife you can't remember why :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

J


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Im 135 divided by pi to 2 places.


Happy Birthday for Friday. 

Hope you have fun...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Im 135 divided by pi to 2 places.
> ...


LOl Quality. :lol:

My mrs likes to dance around my pole.


----------



## safTT (Mar 19, 2008)

i turned 26 last week!


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

25

...but have a feeling I will be driving like a 17yr hoodie for the first few weeks when i get it


----------



## atlasapl (May 7, 2008)

42, but I may regress a wee bit for a while when I get my car.

When I get it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

If only I had a pound for every hour I have lived

Â£435,052.8

Ahh sod it make it a Fiver :lol:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

30


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

24 :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A lady never will tell her age.......................................................but then again, I've never been a lady!.................33 

Hev x


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

21 8)


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

FFSP

I remember starting this thread months ago.

Quite funny really

There is a fair spread of ages, from trust funds to OAP's

Just shows the appeal of the tt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In my own dimension I am many thousands of your earth years


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> In my own dimension I am many thousands of your earth years


In mine, I am 51 [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Philimon (May 29, 2008)

I'm 54,452,213 divided by 17, add 12, substract the square of 694, take the cube of that and multiply by....

aaaah, stuff it. I'm 33


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Quarter of a century, less a year.


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

carly said:


> Quarter of a century, less a year.


Hey Carly where you been the last few weeks got a delivery date yet?

J


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

jakeman said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Quarter of a century, less a year.
> ...


It's at the dealership mate, went to visit it today! See my recent post!


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

62 and rising


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

I'm 24 and currently waiting for my TTS


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Evild Derboy said:


> I'll post my age. I don't care. I'm 31.


No, me neither, I'm 21 - I mean 38


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Being 50 looks good - you can be in two age-range categories at the same time! This kinda screws your statistics. :? 
.

And, same goes for 60 year olds! :roll:


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

Can't think of anything witty - 38


----------



## tt_01 (Mar 29, 2008)

35...and in denial!


----------

